# Ouverture de fichiers rtf



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2000)

Bonjour ,

Mon mac est un 4400 systeme 7.6.1.
Quand je clique sur un fichiers rtf , c'est toujours acrobat reader qui essaie d'ouvrir le fichier.
Je voudrais bien sur que ce soit Microsoft word.
Ou dois je configurer la correspondance
fichier rtf - word dans le systeme ?

PS : les fichiers word et pdf sont bien respectivement ouvert par word et acrobat.
J'ai deja demande la reconstruction du bureau
Echange de fichiers pour les fichiers rtf est
bien associe avec word.

Merci par avance.


----------



## Bernard53 (17 Juillet 2000)

Il faut changer le créateur du fichier, soit avec ResEdit, soit avec FileBuddy ou autre utilitaire apparenté.

Salutations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2000)

OK ,

Mais est ce que le fait de le changer pour
un fichier va permettre d'etre enregistre pour les nouveaux fichiers rtf ?
Le but etant que tout fichier rtf arrivant par mail soit ouvert de suite par Word et non
Acroread.


----------



## Bernard53 (18 Juillet 2000)

&gt;Mais est ce que le fait de le changer pour
un fichier va permettre d'etre enregistre pour les nouveaux fichiers rtf ?

La réponse est bien évidemment non.

&gt;Le but etant que tout fichier rtf arrivant par mail soit ouvert de suite par Word et non
Acroread.

Ceci est à configurer dans les préférences du navigateur (applications), mais je ne sais pas si cela fonctionnera avec une pièce jointe d'un mail.

Salutations.


----------

